# President Trump:No DACA fix unless Border wall and chain migration included



## Preacher (Dec 31, 2017)

No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online

So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.


----------



## Truth2Know (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's an idea: No Compromise.

1. Deport everyone who came into the US illegally, adults or children. Illegal is illegal.
2. Build the wall or guard towers with rifles, whatever it takes to keep people from entering illegally.
3. Only let applicants into the country who meet our needs and standards. When I learned of "chain migration", I was shocked by its stupidity. It's not the way you would build a winning company and it certainly isn't the way to improve your country.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 31, 2017)

Truth2Know said:


> Here's an idea: No Compromise.
> 
> 1. Deport everyone who came into the US illegally, adults or children. Illegal is illegal.
> 2. Build the wall or guard towers with rifles, whatever it takes to keep people from entering illegally.
> 3. Only let applicants into the country who meet our needs and standards. When I learned of "chain migration", I was shocked by its stupidity. It's not the way you would build a winning company and it certainly isn't the way to improve your country.



You are special.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 31, 2017)

Odium said:


> No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> 
> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.



America doesn't want a wall. Fool.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



WRONG...real Americans do in fact want a wall. The barely American anchor babies of Mexifornia and total wack-jobs do not.
Which one are you?


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 31, 2017)

Odium said:


> No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> 
> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.


TRUMP’s an incompetent blowhard. 
This stupid wall will never be built. 
DACA will have to wait until the Dems take over Congress next year..


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 31, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...


DEPLORABLES are not “Real Americans “
They’re the antithesis of what this country stands for. 
They’re only 35% of you. There are 65% of us. 
Suck it loser..


----------



## Reasonable (Dec 31, 2017)

The Dreamers are more productive than the uneducated Trump cult is.  Keep the Dreamers. Deport the DEPLORABLES.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 31, 2017)

Wanna build a wall?

Build a VIRTUAL wall, instead.

Metaphorically crucify (in the law-courts) every employer of Illegal Aliens.

Make it a crime to proviude a job to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide housing to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide an automobile to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide educational services to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide medical services (except for humanitarian life-saving measures) to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide banking or check-cashing or currency exchange or money order or wire-transfer services to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide welfare or social services to an Illegal Alien.

Make it a crime to provide sanctuary to an Illegal Alien.

In other words, make Illegal Aliens run for the border on their own nickel at the speed of light., and to tell their friends not to bother even trying to sneak-in or over-stay.

Do that, and no wall will be necessary.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Haha..you fools never listen to yourselves do you? 
POLLS, POLLS, POLLS....1,000 nuts polled in Loon York, 650 wacks report they hate Trump and the push for a higher grade society and you twisted fucks run with 65% of the nation hates the Constitution and all that is good....funny shit.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The Dreamers are more productive than the uneducated Trump cult is.  Keep the Dreamers. Deport the DEPLORABLES.



Haha...NOPE, unReasonable is definitely not an anchor baby him/herself....not at all....hahaha


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The Dreamers are more productive than the uneducated Trump cult is.  Keep the Dreamers. Deport the DEPLORABLES.


The dreamers are MS-13 cutting off heads in Long Island.   Don't deport.  Feed them to the zoo animals.  Send some meat to Florida for alligators.   Then there's target practice for the military and stocking hunting preserves.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 31, 2017)

I’ve never agreed with a president more than I have with Trump. This man is doing exactly what I’d be doing. 

We couldn’t have asked for a better president.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



#1 Leftards will not have control of neither the House Or Senate.......etch it in stone.

#2 The president would still have to sign off of DACA.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



Are you sure you know and understand the definition of "deplorable"?
Let me teach you something...AGAIN.
You know those violent negroes in Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit, St Louis, Oakland, Atlanta, Cleveland...etc....How about those millions of illegal beaners and barely legals in Loon York and Mexifornia? How about all those filthy bottom feeders being spoon fed by taxpayers? You do realize they all vote Democrat...right?
So tell me please....who's deplorable?

de·plor·a·ble
dəˈplôrəb(ə)l/
_adjective_

deserving strong condemnation.
"the deplorable conditions in which most prisoners are held"
synonyms: disgraceful, shameful, dishonorable, unworthy, inexcusable, unpardonable, unforgivable; More
shockingly bad in quality.
"her spelling was deplorable"
synonyms: lamentable, regrettable, unfortunate, wretched,atrocious, awful, terrible, dreadful, diabolical; More


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

Odium said:


> No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> 
> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.




Moron.........go for it, try to deport 1.1 million DACAs.....and see how THAT turns out....and idiots like you "think" that democrats will be blamed.....If so, you're more of an asshole than previously thought.......LOL

Here's a picture of how happy Americans will be with Trump.....
(THERE WILL BE NO FUCKING TRUMP WALL paid by MEXICO........ever)


----------



## USApatriotz (Dec 31, 2017)

I couldn't agree more! Even a LIBERAL Harvard professor Samuel Huntington said immigration has gone TOO far & he said that several years ago!!

Now in his new work, _*Who Are We?*,_ Huntington focuses on an identity crisis closer to home as he examines the impact other civilizations and their values are having on our own country.

America was founded by British settlers who brought with them a distinct culture, says Huntington, including the English language, Protestant values, individualism, religious commitment, and respect for law. The waves of immigrants that later came to the United States gradually accepted these values and assimilated into America's Anglo-Protestant culture. More recently, however, our national identity has been eroded by the problems of assimilating massive numbers of primarily Hispanic immigrants and challenged by issues such as bilingualism, multiculturalism, the devaluation of citizenship, and the “denationalization” of American elites.

September 11 brought a revival of American patriotism and a renewal of American identity, but already there are signs that this revival is fading. Huntington argues the need for us to reassert the core values that make us Americans. Timely and thought-provoking, _Who Are We?_ is an important book that is certain to shape our national conversation about who we are.

Who Are We?


----------



## MrShangles (Dec 31, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> Wanna build a wall?
> 
> Build a VIRTUAL wall, instead.
> 
> ...



Illegals just being here is already illegal, laws don’t work, it’s got to be a wall!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> it’s got to be a wall!




paid by Mexican pesos as your orange clown promised???.............LOL


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > it’s got to be a wall!
> ...




The wall will pay for itself within a couple of years...to do nothing will only turn this country into a third world shithole......which is exactly what the global elites want.


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> The wall will pay for itself within a couple of years




Do I detect with the above just a bit of a "reversal' on Trump's promise???......LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 31, 2017)

I'll give him his wall but he has to agree with full blown amnesty for all illegals here. Deal?

We can put the wall on mars if he wishes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



It does when it's told the truth about illegal immigration.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

Kondor3 said:


> Wanna build a wall?
> 
> Build a VIRTUAL wall, instead.
> 
> ...



The Dims will never go for any of that, and the courts have already ruled that some of it violates the Constitution.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> The Dreamers are more productive than the uneducated Trump cult is.  Keep the Dreamers. Deport the DEPLORABLES.



That's also bullshit.  The data shows that so-called "dreamers" are less educated than native born Americans.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



What you're really saying is that the wall will never be built IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT.   Dreamers start getting deported early next year if the law isn't changed.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



Mexico is not the equivalent of Auswitzch, moron.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > The wall will pay for itself within a couple of years
> ...



You wacks really gotta let it sink in...the GOOD people of this nation want to stop illegal immigration at all cost....we don’t give two fucks about who’s paying for it...we’ve seen one to many dirty diapers in a Walmart parking lot, picked up one to many Bud Light cans on our beaches, had one to many Mexican flags waved in our faces and have waited one to many hours in an emergency room...sorry anchor baby...the free fucking ride stops here. You’re fucking done....haha


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> the free fucking ride stops here. You’re fucking done....haha




have another margarita........LOL


----------



## BrokeLoser (Dec 31, 2017)

Woooohoooo....HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> America doesn't want a wall. Fool.


YOU don't want a wall. Fool.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Moron.........go for it, try to deport 1.1 million DACAs.....and see how THAT turns out....and idiots like you "think" that democrats will be blamed.....If so, you're more of an asshole than previously thought.......LOL


You know they're now returning home faster than they're entering, don't you?  This is how deportation and self deportation works.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

ScienceRocks said:


> I'll give him his wall but he has to agree with full blown amnesty for all illegals here. Deal?


You have no say in anything he does.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Dec 31, 2017)

Better to have the hand full of wealthy lowlifes who get a huge tax cut with the Trump/Republican tax cut for the wealthy giveaway pay for a wall that will never be built. Or where is the GoFundMe account set up for Trump supporters to contribute to to build a wall? Surely these losers would not now expect other American taxpayers to pay for it. Trump lied to you idiots and you drank the koolaid about 'Mexico' paying for a wall which they will never do. 

So get to it Trump supporters, where's your money. Stop asking for a handout.


----------



## Preacher (Dec 31, 2017)

Reasonable said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



LMAO is that why you lost dumb ass? LMAO!


----------



## otto105 (Dec 31, 2017)

Where is the reference to Mexico and their payments for the wall in the angry orange's statements?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Better to have the hand full of wealthy lowlifes who get a huge tax cut with the Trump/Republican tax cut for the wealthy giveaway pay for a wall that will never be built. Or where is the GoFundMe account set up for Trump supporters to contribute to to build a wall? Surely these losers would not now expect other American taxpayers to pay for it. Trump lied to you idiots and you drank the koolaid about 'Mexico' paying for a wall which they will never do.
> 
> So get to it Trump supporters, where's your money. Stop asking for a handout.



Why shouldn't American taxpayers pay for it?  They paid for all of Obama's socialist boondoggles, didn't they?


----------



## otto105 (Dec 31, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Better to have the hand full of wealthy lowlifes who get a huge tax cut with the Trump/Republican tax cut for the wealthy giveaway pay for a wall that will never be built. Or where is the GoFundMe account set up for Trump supporters to contribute to to build a wall? Surely these losers would not now expect other American taxpayers to pay for it. Trump lied to you idiots and you drank the koolaid about 'Mexico' paying for a wall which they will never do.
> ...



Another rationalization by an angry orange supporter who knows that he will be lied too again.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 31, 2017)

otto105 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



What am I "rationalizing?"  I just want the wall built.  I don't care who pays for it.  That's a snowflake fixation.  It's an excuse for doing nothing about illegal immigration.

How do you rationalize the fact that you oppose any measures to control illegal immigration?


----------



## skye (Dec 31, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Woooohoooo....HAPPY NEW YEAR!






Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> You know they're now returning home faster than they're entering, don't you? This is how deportation and self deportation works.



To make you feel better ....just label these links "fake news"....that slogan worked great for your ilk in the past.

*Trump is deporting fewer immigrants than Obama, including criminals ...*

*Illegal Border Crossings Are Down, But Trump Still Exaggerates the ...*

*Fewer immigrants are being deported under Trump than under Obama ...*


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > You know they're now returning home faster than they're entering, don't you? This is how deportation and self deportation works.
> ...



Washington Post, New York Times = Fake news and mouth pieces of the CFR and Vox, a leftard slanted website.........wooofah!


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

*Trump Administration Comes Out for Path to Citizenship, a.k.a. Amnesty, for Dreamers*


_“Under a rational bill these individuals would be able to become lawful permanent residents with a pathway to citizenship,” Michael Dougherty, assistant DHS secretary for border, immigration and trade policy, said at a Senate hearing, in response to questioning on the Trump administration’s position on whether “Dreamers,” as they are often called, should be allowed to stay in the United States._

If this change sticks, it would represent a massive change in stance by President Trump’s administration. As every good Trumpite populist conservative knows, “path to citizenship” is a liberal code word for *AMNESTY!
*
_Trump Administration Supports Path to Citizenship, a.k.a. Amnesty, for Dreamers_


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

No DACA ?  No infrastructure


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



We already have one fool


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I will after you pay for my healthcare.
> ...




The irony jokes practically write themselves........


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...




Prove it prick , super majority Senate 2018 ...then tariffs Mexico = wall


----------



## PredFan (Dec 31, 2017)

Truth2Know said:


> Here's an idea: No Compromise.
> 
> 1. Deport everyone who came into the US illegally, adults or children. Illegal is illegal.
> 2. Build the wall or guard towers with rifles, whatever it takes to keep people from entering illegally.
> 3. Only let applicants into the country who meet our needs and standards. When I learned of "chain migration", I was shocked by its stupidity. It's not the way you would build a winning company and it certainly isn't the way to improve your country.



No, but it is a way to build a democrat voting base.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > I will after you pay for my healthcare.
> ...


There is an iota of hope for bri as he admitted trump was an asshole   But his asshole  That is a step in the right direction


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Prove it prick , super majority Senate 2018 ...then tariffs Mexico = wall



Ahhh, NOW you want a "super majority" to go with the "super-sized Big Macs" that keeps Trump's fat ass, fat???.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it prick , super majority Senate 2018 ...then tariffs Mexico = wall
> ...




Hey what ever happened to the mandate will never go away ?

Gone.


Trump's wall will be built crybaby


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Prove it prick , super majority Senate 2018 ...then tariffs Mexico = wall
> ...


and the 7 cokes  a day that are eating his stomach away


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 31, 2017)

Sounds like a fair deal.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




I probably drink a 12 pack and sorry to inform you it doesn't do any damage fruit loops


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Already Mexicans are building ladders to scale those walls


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...



Yup, doing the jobs Americans don't want.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


None now but keep it up   Do a little test that I did many years ago  Get a piece of raw steak and pour some coke or pepsi on it   Leave it overnight and see how much is eaten away   Keep up those 12 packs


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Already Mexicans are building ladders to scale those walls




OR.....

*‘He Can Build a Wall, but We’ll Just Build a Tunnel’*
Immigrant laborers, who make up most of North Carolina’s urban construction workforce, aren’t afraid of Trump.

‘He Can Build a Wall, but We’ll Just Build a Tunnel’


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Isn't 4% almost like full employment??  Obama did a hellofa job


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> None now but keep it up Do a little test that I did many years ago Get a piece of raw steak and pour some coke or pepsi on it Leave it overnight and see how much is eaten away Keep up those 12 packs



Caffeine in sodas can disrupt *your* sleep and cause *your brain* to trigger several physiological responses, including increased heart rate, higher blood pressure and reduced blood flow to the digestive system.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Obama only had wet dreams of a 4% unemployment rate.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


OK stinker shoot me for 1/2%


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> Obama only had wet dreams of a 4% unemployment rate.




Well, you're somewhat correct.....Obama brought the unemployment rate from GWB disastrous last 2 years from plus 10%  to 4.7%..........

Trump's efforts while golfing at Mar-A-Largo helped lower that rate by .3%


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



We can always do what the left does....call you a stinking liar.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama only had wet dreams of a 4% unemployment rate.
> ...



Glad to hear you agree that eddie is a liar.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama only had wet dreams of a 4% unemployment rate.
> ...


Wonder how he finds time for golf with all that work he does   lol


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> Glad to hear you agree that eddie is a liar.




Nahhhh....Eddie rounded off to 4% when it was 4.7%.....Given the month to month fluctuation, there were several months in Obama's administration where the rate was indeed 4% (like the Christmas seasonal hiring.)


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


It's in the book thinker  It's a fact that Obama left at less than 5%


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > None now but keep it up Do a little test that I did many years ago Get a piece of raw steak and pour some coke or pepsi on it Leave it overnight and see how much is eaten away Keep up those 12 packs
> ...


It shows in Trump  His brain is warped


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Wonder how he finds time for golf with all that work he does lol




Given the rather good economy that Obama left him....for trump the presidency is really a part-time job...while golfing is demanding a lot more of his time. After all, how else would Trump be able to keep that svelte figure?


----------



## nat4900 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> It shows in Trump His brain is warped


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to hear you agree that eddie is a liar.
> ...



So evidently both of you are math challenged too.  Next time someone owes you $470.00, have them round it to $400.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

nat4900 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder how he finds time for golf with all that work he does lol
> ...


And republicans like thinker believed him when he said he'd have no time for golf ,,he'd be working too hard  for the country
and thinker calls me a liar for a couple of tenths of a %??


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> nat4900 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



That would be a few tenths...dumbass.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > nat4900 said:
> ...


Picky picky picky   Thinker Were you so exacting  when the liar said obama wasn't born here or when he said he'd show his taxes or any of the 100's of lies hes told  never ever apologizing?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Dec 31, 2017)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



We do? Did Mexico pay for it? Dupe.


----------



## Thinker101 (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Save your lies for someone else.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




 Happy New Years, Edds! I want to publicly "thank you" here on this forum for the help you gave me when I had my accident. I am back on my feet and you played a huge part in it. I will be paying forward, I assure you....hard to believe that it's going on 18 years since we became friends. 

I ask you to keep an open mind to the fact that Trump may simply be playing a part and that the taking down of the globalists that JFK wanted to accomplish (before he was murdered) was at least 25 years in the planning by the white hats long before Trump was a blip on the radar. So much going on and while I am not doing "victory laps" just yet? I am cautiously optimistic........the parasites that have used our sweat equity to enrich themselves are sweating bullets...those like McCain, the Clintons, the Bush crime family, the Podesta brothers and a whole host of other compromised deep state ops are spilling their guts according to sources that I trust. 10,000 unsealed indictments have been filed in the 37 Federal district courts. Trump made the comment of "The calm before the storm" was just that. We are all in this together.......love ya, my brother.


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Thinker101 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Thinker101 said:
> ...


Thinker you signed his loyalty pledge too?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

Odium said:


> No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> 
> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.



Trump on DACA....guess it was just the usual Trump lies.

“*We’re going to show great heart.* DACA is a very, very difficult subject for me. I will tell you. To me, it’s one of the most difficult subjects I have,” Trump said at a press conference in February.

“But you have some absolutely incredible kids — I would say mostly. They were brought here in such a way. It’s a very — it’s a very very tough subject. We are going to deal with DACA with heart. I have to deal with a lot of politicians, don’t forget. And I have to convince them that what I’m saying is, is right. And I appreciate your understanding on that,” Trump said.
------------------

“*They shouldn’t be very worried,*” Trump said in an ABC News interview in January when asked how his policies would affect the Dreamers.

“They are here illegally. They shouldn’t be very worried. *I do have a big heart*. .....


The Grinches tiny heart grew ... can Trump's?


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


Dale there is no one with whose politics I differ with that I can respect as much as I do you I wish you all the best this old world has to offer  the best of relationships the best of health and may this new year bring you happiness  Call if you ever need a friend  I'll be there


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...


Trump is a master at speaking out of both sides of his mouth


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > America doesn't want a wall. Fool.
> ...



Pew study: Majority of Americans still oppose Trump's wall
More than six in 10 — 61 percent — of the thousands of adults surveyed, said they oppose the construction of a wall along the entire border with Mexico, as Trump has proposed throughout his campaign. And 34 percent of voters identifying themselves as Republican or leaning toward the GOP said they opposed the wall, with 63 percent supporting.

Poll: Americans oppose Trump border wall funding
A survey by The Associated Press-NORC Center for Public Affairs Research found that *58 percent of Americans oppose new spending for the border wall, while just 28 percent support it*. Along party lines, 86 percent of Democrats oppose new spending for the wall, as do 57 percent of independents.

Do Americans Want to Build a U.S.-Mexico Border Wall?








Kinda looks like AMERICANS don't want a wall....


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...





eddiew37 said:


> Dale there is no one with whose politics I differ with that I can respect as much as I do you I wish you all the best this old world has to offer the best of relationships the best of health and may this new year bring you happiness Call if you ever need a friend I'll be there




You always have been, Edds...........and right back at ya.......


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

Americans support a border wall more than the media wants to believe


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> Americans support a border wall more than the media wants to believe


What costs more 1000's of feet of wall or hundreds of ladders?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.

Americans back DACA by a huge margin
_*A vast 86 percent of Americans *support a right to residency for undocumented immigrants who arrived in the United States as children, with support crossing the political spectrum. Two-thirds back a deal to enact such legislation in tandem with higher funding for border control. 

 Possibly in light of President Donald Trump’s decision to phase out the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program, disapproval of his handling of immigration overall reaches 62 percent in this ABC News/Washington Post poll. Just 35 percent approve. 

 Additional hurdles for Trump are his demand for a wall on the U.S. border with Mexico -- again *62 percent oppose it *-- and substantial concerns about his immigration enforcement policies. _​

Poll: Two-thirds of Republicans back citizenship for DACA recipients
_About two-thirds of Republicans support a pathway to citizenship for illegal immigrants protected under the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals (DACA) program, according to a new poll.

The latest Harvard-Harris survey found broad support for a pathway to citizenship for everyone in the country illegally, providing certain conditions are met. And by a nearly 2-to-1 margin, Republicans say that young immigrants brought to the country through no fault of their own should be shielded from deportation._​
Unfortunately - while the majority of Americans want DACA, the majority of TRUMP BACKERS oppose it.

There are 3 things that the majority of Americans, in multiple pollings feel strongly about:
- DACA, citizenship or a path to citizenship, and protection of illegal immigrants who were brought here as children

- No to a border wall

- Yes to increased border security

Surely this is something that both sides can come together on and create some meaningful legislation given there is broad agreement on the main items.

Don't waste money on a wall - put it into better surveillance, electronics, drones, and personnel on the border.  We support that.

Create a way towards citizenship for the illegal immigrants brought over as children


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Americans support a border wall more than the media wants to believe
> ...


Simplistic and stupid.

Don't lock your front door since glass is so easy to break.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall,


Then there's this

The Pew survey was conducted via landlines and cellphones from Aug. 9-16, surveying 2,010 adults nationwide with an overall margin of error of plus or minus 2.5 percentage points. The sample includes *831 who identified themselves as Republican or leaning Republican*, with a margin of error of plus or minus 3.9 percentage points, and *987 Democrats and leaners*


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.
> 
> Americans back DACA by a huge margin
> _*A vast 86 percent of Americans *support a right to residency for undocumented immigrants who arrived in the United States as children, with support crossing the political spectrum. Two-thirds back a deal to enact such legislation in tandem with higher funding for border control.
> ...




Yep, phrase the questions right and you'll get the answers you want.


.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.
> 
> Americans back DACA by a huge margin
> _*A vast 86 percent of Americans *support a right to residency for undocumented immigrants who arrived in the United States as children, with support crossing the political spectrum. Two-thirds back a deal to enact such legislation in tandem with higher funding for border control.
> ...



America is a hopeless cause... It's a lot worse than I thought.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> America is a hopeless cause... It's a lot worse than I thought.


Eastern Europe matters little in the world.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > America is a hopeless cause... It's a lot worse than I thought.
> ...



Eastern Europe is resisting a lot better than America.

You're failing as a country.


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Yep, phrase the questions right and you'll get the answers you want.


Libs lose the presidency, and  congress, and soon the SC and they still want to dictate policy.

You're right. Polls can "prove" anything.

Media Mislead on Pew Poll about Border Wall


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 31, 2017)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...


Who is "America"?. 
Obama, trying to appear "above it all" liked to use the word "America" as though he was this elected king looking down upon us, pointing his finger at all of us saying. "you are the great unwashed masses., "America"...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 31, 2017)

Ya know, These kids were brought here mostly by their mothers. 
They did not do anything wrong,. the Adult broke the law.
Many of these kids are hard working good students who will contribute to the society. 
I cannot see a reason for sending a kid back to a place of which they know nothing. 
As long as these kids continue to go to school, become gainfully employed, assimilate to the American culture. learn English as their FIRST language. I see no reason why they cannot stay.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, phrase the questions right and you'll get the answers you want.
> ...




Yep, it's all determined by how it's worded on the poll and the press, they can be made to say anything you want.


.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ya know, These kids were brought here mostly by their mothers.
> They did not do anything wrong,. the Adult broke the law.
> Many of these kids are hard working good students who will contribute to the society.
> I cannot see a reason for sending a kid back to a place of which they know nothing.
> As long as these kids continue to go to school, become gainfully employed, assimilate to the American culture. learn English as their FIRST language. I see no reason why they cannot stay.



The problem lies in where they can bring in all their relatives.........


----------



## Death Angel (Dec 31, 2017)

thereisnospoon said:


> Ya know, These kids were brought here mostly by their mothers.
> They did not do anything wrong,. the Adult broke the law.
> Many of these kids are hard working good students who will contribute to the society.
> I cannot see a reason for sending a kid back to a place of which they know nothing.
> As long as these kids continue to go to school, become gainfully employed, assimilate to the American culture. learn English as their FIRST language. I see no reason why they cannot stay.


They are not Americans. They are Mexicans brought to America ILLEGALLY.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.
> ...




That's the way it is with all polls - including those that favor YOUR positions.  But not all polls are equal and methodology matters.  Pew for example is very well rated.  If you look at enough polls with good methodology I think you can get some pretty accurate ideas of people's opinions.

Do you think any of the above is way wrong?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




So you believe that the majority of Americans are onboard with Mexico pawning off it's poorest, least skilled and least educated off on us? Is that what you are claiming?


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, phrase the questions right and you'll get the answers you want.
> ...




Center for Immigration Studies
Center for Immigration Studies (CIS) - Media Bias/Fact Check

and...

Opinion | Does the Center for Immigration Studies deserve to be labeled a ‘hate group’?
_In recent years, the CIS has promoted the writings of prominent white nationalist figures, such as Jared Taylor of American Renaissance and Kevin MacDonald, the anti-Semitic editor of Occidental Quarterly. Mr. Taylor wrote, “When blacks are left entirely to their own devices, Western civilization — any kind of civilization — disappears.” Mr. MacDonald produced a series of books positing that Jews destabilize host societies and engage in a “group evolutionary strategy” to enhance their ability to outcompete non-Jews for resources._


versus Pew Research Center
Pew Research - Media Bias/Fact Check



I will take Pew's results over CIS.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I'm claiming exactly what I said.  Read it.


----------



## OKTexas (Dec 31, 2017)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I could easily formulate a question and get the opposite results. Did you read the link in post #94?


.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 31, 2017)

Death Angel said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Ya know, These kids were brought here mostly by their mothers.
> ...


Ask yourself the definition of the type of immigrant that contributes to the greatness of this country.
1. Assimilates to the distinct American culture...
2. Becomes educated.
3, becomes a productive gainfully employed person
4 Speaks OUR language as their FIRST language. 
5 bears allegiance to the USA
6 Lives a crime free life
The fact that they were dragged here by their parents or parent is immaterial. My opinion.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 31, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I agree with your premise that polls are the tools of those who wish to manipulate public opinion and steer the minds of the uninformed.
In the past. Polls were about the news. 
Today, polls are used to create news.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Yes I did, and I found it to be somewhat disingenius.  How you formulate a question IS very important and that is why it is often a good idea to look at poll methodologies and it is how critics rate polls.  What I find disengenius is the weight CIS places on the wording of this question.

With 700 miles of fencing already -  he proposes another 1000 mile of wall leaving some 300 miles with natural barriers such as rivers (no one in their right mind thinks you'll put a wall in rivers or canyons) - but you are effectively creating a wall across the entire border - the end result will be the same and to that effect the question is accurate.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 31, 2017)

thereisnospoon said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




What distinct American culture?  Bronx New York?  Savannah Georgia?  How about the traditional spanish speaking southwest and Tex Mex culture?  Or Hawaiian?


----------



## USApatriotz (Dec 31, 2017)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



NO. WAY. IN HELL.

I don't care if you are 1 or 100. If you move to Mexico, Japan, Canada, Singapore, France, South Korea, New Zealand, etc. you need to follow their immigration laws!! The same applies to us!!


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I don't recall seeing that 1000 mile figure, have you got a link to it?


.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



In the CIS link:
_
As I detailed in a recent blog post, PolitiFact decided that Trump's statement was only "half true" because PolitiFact felt that Trump was equating his wall proposal with Clinton's past support for 700 miles of fencing. They argued that 2,000 miles is much more than 700 miles. I explained to PolitiFact that they shouldn't do a mileage comparison since Trump hasn't proposed a wall across the entire 2,000-mile border with Mexico, *and in fact has proposed only 1,000 miles.* _​


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




It's not my problem that you are an idiot that is fine with wetbacks coming over here dropping anchor babies that we have to pay for. I bet you would feel differently it you could see the toll...but you are probably sucking off the public teat as well. Illegals lower the wages of those that are trying to eek out an existence here. I remember back in 1982 when a framing carpenter could command 25 bucks an  hour for their skills....fast forward 35 years and with the influx of wetbacks willing to be paid "under the table" has caused HONEST contractors only 21 fiat dollars  an hour in order to be competitive.....what do YOU do for a living (if you are not a welfare ne'er-do well) and I can tell you how wetbacks have affected your earning potential. Bite me, bitch............it's way past time that we started securing the borders. Put that fucking wall up and instead of using troops to secure the corporate interests of the multi-national corporations in foreign countries? We use them to secure the southern border and make welfare cases get off their fucking asses and do "jobs" that leftards like you claim that they will not do.......agreed?


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




I read the WP link and he said a little over 1000 miles, but what he didn't elaborate on is if that included the existing 700 miles or redoing portions of the 700 miles since he said it was poorly done.


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




And that's why you failed biology ...........

So you think nothing else is in the body to break it down?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

nat4900 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Obama only had wet dreams of a 4% unemployment rate.
> ...





How did Obama do that? 

By making over 80% of bush Jr tax cuts perment in 2013 ...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Well I guess illegals like you don't, is Trump a dictator like Obama?


No he has to work with Congress to get Mexico to pay for it


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



There's a difference between opposing a border wall and opposing new spending for a border wall.  That's just another fake news poll.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.
> 
> Americans back DACA by a huge margin
> _*A vast 86 percent of Americans *support a right to residency for undocumented immigrants who arrived in the United States as children, with support crossing the political spectrum. Two-thirds back a deal to enact such legislation in tandem with higher funding for border control.
> ...



The poll asked if they support "residency," not citizenship.  I'm sure the numbers would go way down if the later question was asked.  Then there's the question of allowing them to bring in all their mothers, fathers, brothers, sisters, aunts, uncles and cousins.  I doubt anyone supports that.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 1, 2018)

MrShangles said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna build a wall?
> ...


The laws as presently formulated are insufficient. We have a 2000-(ish)-mile-long border. We need to dismantle the Supply-and-Demand chain.

New laws, with some teeth in them, making it impossible for Illegals to stay here, once arrived, will both flush out the existing ones and discourage new ones.

Your wall is expensive, defeat-able, and, ultimately, unsustainable, without great effort and great expense.

Far cheaper to craft (and enforce) laws to put the Hurt Locker on those who make it attractive and possible to come, and to stay.

Or is both short-term and long-term stewardship of taxpayer dollars not a matter of interest to you?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2018)

thereisnospoon said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Yeah. We know you see it that way. You are a nut. 

I am very impressed by your consistency in thought regarding thr new guy. Admirable.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2018)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Nice one!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2018)

Odium said:


> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.



NOt really a worry. Trump is so massively unpopular right now that any Democrat can run on an "Impeach Trump" platform and win. 

You guys lost fucking ALABAMA!!!  That's how much trouble you are in.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jan 1, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Wanna build a wall?
> 
> Build a VIRTUAL wall, instead.
> 
> ...




  I got no problem with this.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 1, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Wanna build a wall?
> 
> Build a VIRTUAL wall, instead.
> 
> ...



Do the first one. The rest is just RW tantrum shit. Sometimes the desire to watch people suffer is counter productive. 

Make the jobs unavailable to anyone who.isnt here legally and then make the process by which people can come here to work such that small businesses can compete with large ones. 

Problem solved.


----------



## AntonToo (Jan 1, 2018)

BrokeLoser said:


> Reasonable said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



Quick question, how do YOU gauge public opinion? Call your cousin?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...


Time magazine....ROFLMAO! The worst Anti Trump magazine there is. Not credible.



Coyote said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





Coyote said:


> Not only do Americans, by a wide majority - oppose a wall, but by an even larger majority - support DACA.
> 
> Americans back DACA by a huge margin
> _*A vast 86 percent of Americans *support a right to residency for undocumented immigrants who arrived in the United States as children, with support crossing the political spectrum. Two-thirds back a deal to enact such legislation in tandem with higher funding for border control.
> ...



Hey pssttt! Clinton is gonna win in a landslide! Polls told me so!


----------



## eddiew37 (Jan 1, 2018)

Death Angel said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


What glass dumbo?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

urren





Kondor3 said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...


Horseshit.  The wall is cheap and effective.  Austria reports the mere fence it built cut down Muslim immigrations by 99%.  Getting the laws you claim to want through Congress will be impossible with current determined Dim opposition.  Anyone who opposes the wall simply doesn't want the illegal immigration problem resolved.  They are lying douche bags.  It's as simple as that.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 1, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> MrShangles said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Ok, what does a law need to address in order for states, like California, to follow the law?


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



I would be surprised if it was that - he has always been quite clear about maximum wall.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I have no desire to bite you, you'd probably go off like a stinkbug.

Wall is an idiotic idea when modern electronics can do a better job without slicing communities, families, migration patterns etc.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

bear513 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



Mexico isn't going to pay for it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...





If Congress passes tariffs on Mexico they would have no choice now would they ?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Say what ?


They just can't walk over here you can't even do that in Canada


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 1, 2018)

Fat Donnie is using extortion of young innocent children to build a useless wall


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You don't need a wall across the border to prevent it.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Yes you do it's a deterrent,why do you suggest seriously tearing down the like 500 miles we already have .


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> urren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anybody who doesn't see it my way is a lying douche-bag?

"*Only weaklings suffer no criticism*." - old Prussian maxim (cited by von Papen)


----------



## Kondor3 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > MrShangles said:
> ...


The arrest of government officials who continue to provide Sanctuary, and their arraignment and prosecution on charges of Conspiracy to Obstruct Justice.

Starting with the Governor of California, cuffed, being escorted down the steps of the Capitol by US Marshals, in broad daylight.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 1, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> Thinker101 said:
> 
> 
> > Kondor3 said:
> ...



Sign me up, I'm good with that.  Certainly being without a governor couldn't be worse.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jan 1, 2018)

Trump is on the wrong side of both issues, since most Americans want DACA to continue, and most Americans don't want the wall.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

Kondor3 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > urren
> ...



Usually, but the empirical evidence shows you to be wrong.  It's so obvious that your wrong that dishonesty can be the only reason for your idiot claims.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Horseshit. The wall is cheap and effective. Austria reports the mere fence it built cut down Muslim immigrations by 99%. Getting the laws you claim to want through Congress will be impossible with current determined Dim opposition. Anyone who opposes the wall simply doesn't want the illegal immigration problem resolved. They are lying douche bags. It's as simple as that.



we have fences now.  They don't work.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Horseshit. The wall is cheap and effective. Austria reports the mere fence it built cut down Muslim immigrations by 99%. Getting the laws you claim to want through Congress will be impossible with current determined Dim opposition. Anyone who opposes the wall simply doesn't want the illegal immigration problem resolved. They are lying douche bags. It's as simple as that.
> ...


They do work where we have them.  

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Actually he's moderated some after getting in office, he will build some wall but I think in will be more in line with the border patrol and HLS recommendations.


.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



That wouldn't be as bad - there are a lot of good practical cost effective recommendations.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


The wall is cost effective.  The border patrol wants it.

Sent from my SM-G935P using USMessageBoard.com mobile app


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

NYcarbineer said:


> Trump is on the wrong side of both issues, since most Americans want DACA to continue, and most Americans don't want the wall.




The way maobama did DACA was unconstitutional, Trump gave congress an opportunity to fix that. He just wasn't going to spend good money to defend something he knew was illegal.


.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

Coyote said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




There are areas where a wall is effective, others not so much, there will be a combination of methods. But make no mistake there will be new portions of wall.


.


----------



## eddiew37 (Jan 1, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


And make no mistake WE not Mexico will pay for it


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



If the wall gets built, Mexico will pay, one way or another.  That much is certain.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 1, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

"Don't fool me 4x" Seems reasonable.

There was supposed to be a wall built for Reagan giving 3 million amnesty. Hasn't happened since. Been funded and looted twice. Where'd that money go?

The only person (that I know of) to do anything about it was Bill Clinton. True story AFAIK.


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...




Ask me if I care, go ahead, ask.


.


----------



## eddiew37 (Jan 1, 2018)

OKTexas said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Do you care ??


----------



## OKTexas (Jan 1, 2018)

eddiew37 said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...




Nope, ending catch and release and the wall are effective deterrents, the costs in the long run will be well worth it.


.


----------



## TomParks (Jan 1, 2018)

Trump will get the wall I have no doubt about it....if not the dreamers can go home


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 1, 2018)

Odium said:


> No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> 
> So what's it gonna be democrats? Gonna go home and face your voters knowing MANY might get deported since they are here illegally or will you do what America wants and build the wall?  President Trump is playing you fools once again go ahead call his bluff.


Pathological liar Tramp can build all the walls he wants with all the money he has collected all year so far from Mexico and all he collects from Mexico in the future.
Tramp gets his wall on HIS terms and the Dems get DACA on their terms.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 1, 2018)

edthecynic said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...


It appears you believe you're imposing the terms on him, douchebag.  The Dims aren't getting DACA on their terms since one of them is "no wall."  They also refuse to end chain migration.


----------



## Norman (Jan 1, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Truth2Know said:
> 
> 
> > Here's an idea: No Compromise.
> ...



He is indeed. Exceptionally bright. This is the sort of person we need more of.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> They do work where we have them.



Naw, they probably don't. The illegals climb over them, dig under them or cut through them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> There was supposed to be a wall built for Reagan giving 3 million amnesty. Hasn't happened since. Been funded and looted twice. Where'd that money go?



To actually useful stuff?  

here's the real problem with the Reagan immigration reform. It counted on employers to verify immigration status.  This was pretty much like letting the foxes run the henhouse. 

The other part of the problem was NAFTA.  When NAFTA made cheap American yellow corn readily available in the Mexican market, a lot of farmers could no longer compete growing traditional Mexican white corn. Millions were displaced and they had to go somewhere.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They do work where we have them.
> ...


Yeah, this:





If you buid it, they won't come.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> If you buid it, they won't come.



Well, no, they probably will. 

You see, dirty little secret, half of illegals come here on legit visas and overstay them.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > If you buid it, they won't come.
> ...


No, you see, much of the 3rd-world riff raff don't get visas, especiallly since Trump is shutting down a idiotic iimmigration system. WTF do you think MAGA stands for?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> No, you see, much of the 3rd-world riff raff don't get visas, especiallly since Trump is shutting down a idiotic iimmigration system. WTF do you think MAGA stands for?



Mueller Ain't Going Away?  

Let's keep in mind, Drumpf's grandfather came here because he didn't want to serve in the Kaiser's Army.  Talk about your third world riff-raff.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 2, 2018)

*All countries have immigration laws.
It's not intolerant to control our country's immigration.

TRUTH: The Democratic Party regards middle class white voters to be it's arch enemy and they want to use third world immigrants to make middle class white voters the minority.*


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They do work where we have them.
> ...


No they don't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *All countries have immigration laws.
> It's not intolerant to control our country's immigration.
> 
> TRUTH: The Democratic Party regards middle class white voters to be it's arch enemy and they want to use third world immigrants to make middle class white voters the minority.*



Those white middle class folks aren't the ones taking those jobs. 

Here's the thing.  I've worked in several factory settings, where most of the line work is done by LEGAL immigrants.  White middle class people never apply for those jobs or even want them.  They want the nice cushy job in the office.  

If anyone is the enemy to the White Middle Class, it's the GOP. 

They busted the unions.
They imposed right to work and at will employment
They want the treaties that make it easier to outsource.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> No they don't.



Uh, yeah, they do.  

Here's the thing.... if Oceans and mountains can be overcome, anything built by man can be overcome.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jan 2, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...



Americans in 30 states do, they elected Trump president. How many states did your Dem loser win ahahaha!


----------



## Windparadox (Jan 2, 2018)

`
`
Practically speaking, Israel's wall on the west bank worked. Why shouldn't this one???


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



Why do Republicans hate families?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> Practically speaking, Israel's wall on the west bank worked. Why shouldn't this one???



Magnitude


----------



## Windparadox (Jan 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Magnitude


`
`
I like that word too.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > *All countries have immigration laws.
> ...



Clairvoyant JoeB: Knows what people think, or so he thinks.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > They do work where we have them.
> ...



Fuckin awesome....sounds like just the type of people we would to flood our country with huh Joey? Subhumans willing to disregard federal law and act like animals do.....digging under fences and climbing over walls.
Hey, aren’t these the same filthy immoral humans that practice incestual rape? You know...a boys club of sorts....where brothers and uncles swap daughters and pretend not to know about it....and that kind of shit?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't.
> ...



No they don't.  Walls reduce the number of people who succeed by several orders of magnitude.   As I alredy told you, Hungary reported a 99% reduction in refugees crossing the border when they put up a simple fence.  Walls work, which is why lying traitors like you oppose them.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



We don't.  We love American families, which is why we don't want their wages to be driving down my low wage labor imported from foreign shit holes.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> > `
> ...



ROFL  So bigger planes and bigger ships don't work?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 2, 2018)

Reasonable said:


> The Dreamers are more productive than the uneducated Trump cult is.  Keep the Dreamers. Deport the DEPLORABLES.


Productive at what? Your comments are productive, they increase Trumps base.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > edthecynic said:
> ...



Why are liberals dumber than dirt?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that . 

What’s wrong wh chain immigration?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > No DACA fix until I get my border wall Trump says | Daily Mail Online
> ...


we really do.....it'll create jobs, keep out illegals....pretty much win win


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> 40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that .
> 
> What’s wrong wh chain immigration?


well first we need to stop people from coming in.......once we do that, we'll deport the visa overstayers


and chain migration is horrible. it's one thing to have your wife and kids, it's another to include your aunt, your 8th cousin twice removed.....keep it to the nuclear family


----------



## LoneLaugher (Jan 2, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



It does neither.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

LoneLaugher said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...


it does both, ask Obama, the pope and anyone else with a wall around their house

Look I know you want more illegals so you get more votes by making more minorities victims......but it's over bro....


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > 40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that .
> ...



Chain immigration has a purpose!  Immigrants are sponsored by family who are responsible for them.   They set them up for jobs, give a place to stay .   

It’s basically how immigration has worked since  forever .


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Illegals can’t vote .  And wouldn’t dare vote because it brings unwanted attention to them.


----------



## Thinker101 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Well, if the immigrants are liberals that becomes a problem.  We know libs are not terribly responsible.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 2, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > 40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that .
> ...



Immigrants have always brought along and sponsored family members

That is the way it works


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Thinker101 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


No, it's only been that way since the Kennedy immigration bill.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...




we should allow people based on merit
I'm not relying on a new immigrant to be responsible for an even newer one......


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> 40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that .
> 
> What’s wrong wh chain immigration?


People should be given visas based on merit, not because they happen to be someone's cousin.  However, I think all immigration to should be ended permanently.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




yeah they hate the attention so much, that the go on stage at the democratic national committee and they get all these benefits that lefties swore they never received like schooling, welfare, ect.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...


Yeah that's how it's always worked in the USA, no one immigrant that has ever moved to the US brought any relatives, spouses or children here....My God you are a genius...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The brought their wives and children, not the parents, their siblings and their cousins.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 2, 2018)

If the dreamers want to stay in our country legally they need to call for the wall to be built ASAP...


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


WTF are you talking about?
He didn't say any of that.

But he was correct

Chain migration - Wikipedia


*The abolition of the **National Origins quota** system came with the Hart–Celler Act of 1965. This legislation placed a heavy emphasis on family reunification, designating 74% of visas for that purpose.* There was no limit on spouses, unmarried minor children, and parents of U.S. citizens. The percentages for family reunification were as follows: Unmarried adult children of U.S. citizens (20%), spouses and unmarried children of permanent residents aliens (20%), married children of U.S. citizens (10%), brothers and sisters of U.S. citizens over age 21 (24%).[15] *These new visa preferences created a swell of new chain migration and immigration in general*. The Third World began to outpace European immigration to America for the first time in history, surpassing it by the end of the 1960s and doubling the numbers of European migration by the end of the 1970s.[16]


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 2, 2018)

I love how the lefties say a wall wont work, so I figure they would like the free infrastructure project then....if it's not gonna change anything.....but it will and that's why they fight it.....they keep saying other ways...but they definitely don't work....


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 2, 2018)

Liberals know their numbers are declining big time...no one wants to be associated with them any longer...they have become an embarrassment and a walking talking cliche.... 
They have no answers they have no patriotism within them...they demand to be entitled to the sweat of others...
In short; liberals are shrinking in numbers so they need more poor lazy dependent people to flood our nation...how sick is that?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



The purpose is to import more Democrats.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > 40+ % of illegals overstay .  A wall does nothing about that .
> ...



They have those too.  There’s lots of ways to immigrate . 

Why do you want to stop all immigration? Where is trump going to get his next wife ?


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > buckeye45_73 said:
> ...



Oh I get it.  You want to stop immigration just to protect the gop party?  Because of your crazy idea they will eventually become citizens /democrats ?!


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


How do I benefit from immigration?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Yes, which means they will vote for the policies that are destroying this country.  However, they also drive down American wages, increase crime, apply for welfare, and lots of other things that are detrimental to the people who are already living here.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Who do you think is doing all the grunt work that makes your life easier ?   It’s as old as America.  You need a group to be the lower end of the society ladder .  As they rise up, a new group needs to replace them .


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



Immigrants can’t get welfare !  It’s part of the deal!

Immigrants work hard and appreciate America’s freedoms more than anyone .


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Wrong. We don't need serfs in this country.  That's a Democrat fetish.  Americans can do that work.  We don't need to import coolies from the third world.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



They obviously do get welfare.  A while back I was in a grocery store behind two women who didn't speak a word of English, and they were buying diapers with food stamps.

I don't care how hard they work.  Then can work hard in their own country.  They are taking jobs from Americans.


----------



## Timmy (Jan 2, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > bripat9643 said:
> ...



You are lying .  You can’t buy diapers wh “food stamps “ .

And just because people speak another language doesn’t mean they can’t speak English or are not citizens or legal residents .  

You need to get out more .


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 2, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



It was diapers or baby formula.  It was something for infants, at any rate.  The woman was complaining because she was entitled to more than she was getting.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2018)

Windparadox said:


> Practically speaking, Israel's wall on the west bank worked. Why shouldn't this one???



If you want to live in an apartheid police state where terrorism is a daily fact of life, what the Zionists did 'works', I guess.  

I really don't.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> We don't. We love American families, which is why we don't want their wages to be driving down my low wage labor imported from foreign shit holes.



Except Americans don't want to work those jobs.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> No they don't. Walls reduce the number of people who succeed by several orders of magnitude. As I alredy told you, Hungary reported a 99% reduction in refugees crossing the border when they put up a simple fence. Walls work, which is why lying traitors like you oppose them.



Was it Hungary?  I thought it was Austria?

Walls don't work because people find ways around them.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Walls don't work because people find ways around them.


You need to tell them in Croatia and Greece cuz they've been there for over a year. But you know better I guess.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 3, 2018)

Meathead said:


> You need to tell them in Croatia and Greece cuz they've been there for over a year. But you know better I guess.



I'm sure they are just happy to be out of the War Zone, and they don't even notice what shitholes Greece and Croatia are.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > You need to tell them in Croatia and Greece cuz they've been there for over a year. But you know better I guess.
> ...


Why are they trying to get out? Why can't they? Oh yeah, walls and such.

Still, Croatia and Greece are not the shit hole Chicago and Damascus are.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't. We love American families, which is why we don't want their wages to be driving down my low wage labor imported from foreign shit holes.
> ...



Not for the wages that illegal aliens will do them for.  If the illegals weren't here, then the wages would be much higher.

Again, Austria reported that intrusions by so-called "refugees" were reduced by 99%.

You keep insisting that walls don't work, when the empirical evidence shows they are incredibly effective.  Isn't strange all all the open borders supporters claim anything done to close the border is ineffective?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 3, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't. Walls reduce the number of people who succeed by several orders of magnitude. As I alredy told you, Hungary reported a 99% reduction in refugees crossing the border when they put up a simple fence. Walls work, which is why lying traitors like you oppose them.
> ...



Yeah, it could have been austria.  People don't find ways around them if someone is watching.  You open borders morons pretend that no one will be watching the wall.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Not for the wages that illegal aliens will do them for. If the illegals weren't here, then the wages would be much higher.
> 
> Again, Austria reported that intrusions by so-called "refugees" were reduced by 99%.



You keep flipping back between Austria and Hungary, which is it? 

No, the wages wouldn't be higher. The work wouldn't be economical to do at that point, and wouldn't get done. And Americans wouldn't do these jobs because we are fat and lazy. 



bripat9643 said:


> You keep insisting that walls don't work, when the empirical evidence shows they are incredibly effective. Isn't strange all all the open borders supporters claim anything done to close the border is ineffective?



Yes, because people can get around these things, that's the point.  Climb over, tunnel under, go through, go around. 

If you guys really wanted to stop this stuff, go after the rich white people who employ them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Yeah, it could have been austria. People don't find ways around them if someone is watching. You open borders morons pretend that no one will be watching the wall.



Well, again, let's look at that.  For the wall to be watched, you'd need one guard every quarter mile. It's a 2000 mile border, so you'd need 8000 guards times 3 shifts.  So you'd need 24,000 border agents just to watch the wall.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Well, again, let's look at that.  For the wall to be watched, you'd need one guard every quarter mile. It's a 2000 mile border, so you'd need 8000 guards times 3 shifts.  So you'd need 24,000 border agents just to watch the wall.


At times I think you've bottomed out in the stupid department, but you never cease to amaze me.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 4, 2018)

Meathead said:


> At times I think you've bottomed out in the stupid department, but you never cease to amaze me.



We don't have the budget to build the wall and then man it, that was the point you don't get, EuroTrash.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > At times I think you've bottomed out in the stupid department, but you never cease to amaze me.
> ...


Look, living in a shit hole is not a valid excuse for abject stupidity. One border gaurd every quarter mile for the entire length of the border?!

That's stupid even by your standards, such as they are.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


I don't think we should stop but , but you know this is the only reason democrats are for it so much, hell ever lefty on this board say as much


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > At times I think you've bottomed out in the stupid department, but you never cease to amaze me.
> ...


That's the fucking point of a wall...you don't have to man every square inch, you can patrol, if they try to breech, then shoot them or arrest them.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 4, 2018)

Timmy said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



yeah you can, EBT is so easy to use nowadays, there are virtually no checks on it


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't. We love American families, which is why we don't want their wages to be driving down my low wage labor imported from foreign shit holes.
> ...




so wait Americans are lazy and would rather be on welfare?


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't. Walls reduce the number of people who succeed by several orders of magnitude. As I alredy told you, Hungary reported a 99% reduction in refugees crossing the border when they put up a simple fence. Walls work, which is why lying traitors like you oppose them.
> ...




murder laws don't work, so stop having them?

no the walls DO work...it reduces the flow, makes it harder to enter... and those that find ways will be certain points we can surveil.
I find it funny that you think walls wont stop poor immigrants yet rich people have them(aka Obama) and they were used to stop armies...


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 4, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > At times I think you've bottomed out in the stupid department, but you never cease to amaze me.
> ...



The wall reduces the number of personnel you need, dumbass.  If you need 2 people per mile with a wall, then you need 4 times that many without a wall.  We already have all the people needed to man the wall.  Not one more person needs to be hired.  Despite that, the White House has reccomended hiring 10,000 more immigration officers.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> That's the fucking point of a wall...you don't have to man every square inch, you can patrol, if they try to breech, then shoot them or arrest them.



I'm sure the first time they shoot a kid going over the wall, it's going to look pretty bad.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2018)

buckeye45_73 said:


> no the walls DO work...it reduces the flow, makes it harder to enter... and those that find ways will be certain points we can surveil.
> I find it funny that you think walls wont stop poor immigrants yet rich people have them(aka Obama) and they were used to stop armies...



except walls didn't stop armies.  The Great Wall of China was breached many times.  The Berlin Wall was breached.  They just went around the Maginot line.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 5, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The wall reduces the number of personnel you need, dumbass. If you need 2 people per mile with a wall, then you need 4 times that many without a wall. We already have all the people needed to man the wall. Not one more person needs to be hired. Despite that, the White House has reccomended hiring 10,000 more immigration officers.



Which again, 10,000 immigration officers and 11 million undocumented immigrants.  

Um... yeah.  

"Well, we didn't bring enough handcuffs so some of you are going to have to share!"


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the fucking point of a wall...you don't have to man every square inch, you can patrol, if they try to breech, then shoot them or arrest them.
> ...



Why would border security start shooting people all of a sudden just because we have a wall?  If anything, precisely the opposite will happen.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > The wall reduces the number of personnel you need, dumbass. If you need 2 people per mile with a wall, then you need 4 times that many without a wall. We already have all the people needed to man the wall. Not one more person needs to be hired. Despite that, the White House has reccomended hiring 10,000 more immigration officers.
> ...



There are 20,000 ICE agents.   Having the wall means you need fewer agents, not more.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 5, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > no the walls DO work...it reduces the flow, makes it harder to enter... and those that find ways will be certain points we can surveil.
> ...



We aren't talking about armies trying to cross the wall, moron.  Furthermore, the Great Wall of China worked for hundreds of years at a streatch.  Douchebag like you are implying that if didn't prevent every invasion for 2000 years, then it didn't work.  That's an absurd standard of "works."


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Why would border security start shooting people all of a sudden just because we have a wall? If anything, precisely the opposite will happen.



Talk to bucky, he's the one who things shooting people is the answer.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Why would border security start shooting people all of a sudden just because we have a wall? If anything, precisely the opposite will happen.
> ...



He's obviously wrong about that.  A wall will not give border security any reason to shoot anyone.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> He's obviously wrong about that. A wall will not give border security any reason to shoot anyone.



Well, except Walls can be

Dug under.
Broken through
Climbed over.
Gone around.

Or you can just bribe the guy watching the door.

Trump Wants More Money for Corrupt Border Patrol

President Donald Trump doesn't just want to build a wall along the southern border, he also wants Congress to hire 5,000 additional Border Patrol —a 25% increase—to patrol it. However, Border Patrol suffers from worse discipline, performance, and corruption problems than any other federal law enforcement agency, my study for the Cato Institute found.

Stories of Border Patrol misconduct and corruption have dribbled into the press for years. They range from ordinary corruption to brutal crimes. On the ordinary side, Border Patrol agents Raul and Fidel Villarreal were convicted of smuggling in around 1,000 illegal immigrants in exchange for $1 million. On the brutal side, Border Patrol agent Esteban Manzanares kidnapped, assaulted, and raped three illegal immigrant women he apprehended while on the job in 2014.

many other cases just like those, but the full extent of the problem is very unclear. Are these just a few bad apples? Or is it "conservative to estimate" that 5 percent of the Border Patrol force, adding up to about 1,000 agents, is corrupt, as James Tomsheck said after he was removed as head of one of the internal affairs departments that oversaw Border Patrol in 2014.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He's obviously wrong about that. A wall will not give border security any reason to shoot anyone.
> ...



Explain why that hasn't happened in Israel or Austria?

The problem with all your lame excuses for not building the wall is that real world experience shows you're full of shit.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Explain why that hasn't happened in Israel or Austria?



Israel is an apartheid police state where they are all trying to murder each other.  I'm not sure the "solution" is better than the problem. 



bripat9643 said:


> The problem with all your lame excuses for not building the wall is that real world experience shows you're full of shit.



Well, no, real world experience shows that a small wall in a limited area isn't indicative of a huge wall that would have to cover a large area. 

You build a wall, people will find ways around it.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > Explain why that hasn't happened in Israel or Austria?
> ...


When was the last time you heard about a suicide bombing in Isreal?  That is the problem that wall was built to solve, and it's working beautifully.  Israel is not a police state.  It's the only democracy in the Middle East.

You have failed to explain why a large wall won't work when a small wall does.   Furthemore, the Israeli wall is 400 miles long.  That isn't so small.

You keep saying people find ways around a wall, then explain why that hasn't happened in Israel and Austria? 

The bottom line is that the empirical evidence shows you are full of shit.  If the wall is manned, then no one goes over, under or around it.  The minute they try it they are apprehended.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> When was the last time you heard about a suicide bombing in Isreal? That is the problem the wall was built to solve, and it's working beautifully. Israel is not a police state. It's the only democracy in the Middle East.



You can't call yourself a democracy when you commit apartheid against half your own population.   

Um, actually, dude, did you forget the whole Gaza offensive in 2015 where they bombed the shit out of Gaza because terrorists were tunnelling into Israel?  



bripat9643 said:


> You have failed to explain why a large wall won't work when a small wall does. Furthemore, the Israeli wall is 400 miles long. That isn't so small.



I don't think the entire border of the Zionist entity is 400 miles... but never mind. 

Large wall means that you have lots of places you can breach them, patrolled by a border patrol that is notoriously corrupt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jan 6, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > When was the last time you heard about a suicide bombing in Isreal? That is the problem the wall was built to solve, and it's working beautifully. Israel is not a police state. It's the only democracy in the Middle East.
> ...



Isreal doesn't enforce apartheid, moron.  Non-Jews can all vote there.  

The claim that the border patrol is corrupt is the opinion of an open-borders douchebag.   Apparently what you're trying to say is that enforcing the border is impossible so we might as well open the floodgates.   

You're a douchebag.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> Isreal doesn't enforce apartheid, moron. Non-Jews can all vote there.



No, they can't.  Shut up and learn what you are talking about, I'm not wasting any m ore time on you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 6, 2018)

bripat9643 said:


> The claim that the border patrol is corrupt is the opinion of an open-borders douchebag. Apparently what you're trying to say is that enforcing the border is impossible so we might as well open the floodgates.



I've told you what my solution is. 

Go after the people who hire them.  

Done.  

Dry up the demand, you won't have a supply.


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jan 23, 2018)

Truth2Know said:


> Here's an idea: No Compromise.
> 
> 1. Deport everyone who came into the US illegally, adults or children. Illegal is illegal.
> 2. Build the wall or guard towers with rifles, whatever it takes to keep people from entering illegally.
> 3. Only let applicants into the country who meet our needs and standards. When I learned of "chain migration", I was shocked by its stupidity. It's not the way you would build a winning company and it certainly isn't the way to improve your country.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 23, 2018)

*The DACA issue just shows everyone that the Corrupt Democratic Party is on a mission to supplant White Voters with third worlders*


----------



## Meathead (Jan 23, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > That's the fucking point of a wall...you don't have to man every square inch, you can patrol, if they try to breech, then shoot them or arrest them.
> ...


An kid that could get over over the Trump's wall would be Mexicco's Olympic pole vaulting team anyway, but none too bright coming down on a desert floor.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 23, 2018)

JoeB131 said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > He's obviously wrong about that. A wall will not give border security any reason to shoot anyone.
> ...



*So what the Democrats are saying is that we can't have a border or control our immigration.
OK, see you on election day. lol*


----------



## JoeB131 (Jan 23, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> So what the Democrats are saying is that we can't have a border or control our immigration.
> OK, see you on election day. lol



Sure thing, buddy.  Next time the Russians won't be able to help you cheat.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 24, 2018)

Anyone who has ever seen Jurassic Park knows walls do not work

If Dinosaurs can outsmart them....so can Mexicans


----------

